# Fluval Edge lighting



## capumcap (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey I am very new to the hobby, but after seeing others in the fluval edge thread pick up replacement LED bulbs, I did as well.
I plan to plant HC so I need a "high light" environment, if the sites I have researched HC on are to be believed. I have the tank near a window in a northeast facing room with large windows.

I grabbed 2 of the following from ledwholesalers.com:

Item name: Brightest MR11 12 V 10 SMD LED White 160 Lumen Wide Angle
Item number: 091209-225422-1480



Will this be enough light, in Lumens/gal or watts per gallon to grow HC with co2, or do I need to modify the set up to include another bulb?

Thank you for the help, and this great site!
-cap


----------



## capumcap (Dec 8, 2009)

I know this is a noob question and you can just point me to the research if you'd prefer. I am trying to make it through the stickies in this forum, but my plants arrive today and I'd rather they didn't die while I got my online electrical engineering degree through forum posts :flick:


----------



## bretski (Jul 31, 2009)

I am by no means an expert but in my experience HC is more dependent on good CO2 distribution than it is on high light requirements. I've had success in shaded areas of tanks with HC as long as the CO2 was getting to it. Be patient however- it will melt like crazy and it grows slowly. It's taken mine 6 months to fill in.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

look at the PAR for Spiral bulb sticky. hc, according to Jeremy, is a low to moderate light plant. he also says he has thick carpets of it in non-co2 tanks.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I am working on the same thing right now. I would like to not go too overboard here on lighting, and I am very excited about using LED. The question is will this be enough light (maybe combined with the 10W from Walmart people are talking about).


----------

